# We All Know What Day It Is...Don't We?



## sawhorseray (Jul 6, 2021)

WHY SHARKS CIRCLE

Two great white sharks swimming in the ocean spied survivors of a sunken ship.
"Follow me son" the father shark said to the son shark and they swam towards the mass of people.
"First we swim around them a few times with just the tip of our fins showing."
And they did.
"Well done, son! Now we swim around them a few times with all of our fins showing."
And they did.
"Now we eat everybody."
And they did, and when they were both gorged, the son asked,
"Dad, why didn't we just eat them all at first? Why did we swim around and around them?"
His wise father replied,
“Because they taste better if you scare the shit out of them first!"


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 6, 2021)

Engine one hits a bit close to home! All of the are excellent as usual! Thanks for posting.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 6, 2021)

Some funny treasures.  Thanks!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 6, 2021)

Once again, another  round oh yeah


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 6, 2021)

All good ones Ray.  The dog waiting for the Mailman is hilarious.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 6, 2021)

Alfred.........really made me chuckle. Thanks Ray.


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 7, 2021)

Ha a great start to another day.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2021)

LOL  ! Alfred LOL !


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> LOL ! Alfred LOL !



All are great Ray bit I gotta go with what Chop said. That is hilarious.

Robert


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 7, 2021)

LOL!  Hitchcock.  I've read that he had a twisted sense of humor.  He would approve.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I've read that he had a twisted sense of humor.


Looks like he has a twisted something else too !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 7, 2021)

Some real keepers in this batch, Ray.  Really funny ones.
Miss Piggy, the condom, and of course........Alfred!!!
Gary


----------



## Lant-ern (Jul 7, 2021)

Ray.It would be hard to pick the best but .Alfred may have  been in the top two .Thank you .

Lant-ern


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 7, 2021)

At least my wife now understands why I LOL in the bathroom!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2021)

Boy howdy seems the one about Alfred was the most popular by far. My favorite was the lab with the sign around his neck, and the sand sculpture of Lincoln. I've got a ton of this stuff saved up on my computer, I only like to do about one a week, couple of old friends bury me in emails daily. RAY


----------

